# tuta



## Gavril

From an Uusi Suomi column about nicknames for Finnish political parties:

_Suomen poliittisen historian eri vaiheissa on ollut erilaisia kutsumanimiä, osa varmasti loukkaavampia kuin toiset._ _Sossut, stallarit [...] ja muut ovat saaneet tuta pikkuisen halveksuntaa._

“There have been various nicknames used at different stages during Finland’s political history, some more offensive than others. Sossut, Stallarit […] and others have gotten [??] a bit of disdain.”

Is _tuta _a misspelling of _tuota_, or does it mean something else in this case?

Kiitos


----------



## sammio

_Tuta_ is the same verb as _tuntea_, just a more rare and old-fashioned form of it.


----------



## pearho

Interesting! How does tuta conjugate? Minä tutsen?


----------



## sakvaka

Well, as _tuta_ is nowadays only* used in the set phrase _saada tuta (nahoissaan)_,  the proper conjugation pattern is probably unclear to the majority of  people, including me. I doubt if the word even has a personal  conjugation. Could it be _tuden, tudet, tutee..._? No idea, really. 

What does _Kielitoimiston sanakirja_ say?

__________
* at least I can't figure out any other uses


----------



## DrWatson

KS:


> *tuta* (tuttava, tuttu ks. erikseen) (vain eräissä muodoissa ja yhteyksissä) tuntea. _Sai __tuta__, __mitä__ yksin __jääminen__ on__. __Hädässä __ystävä __tutaan_[= todellinen ystävä on se, joka ei hädän tullen hylkää]SL_. _
> 
> 
> Sana on taipumaton tai vaillinaisesti taipuva


These types of verbs with a consonant stem are found especially in the old literature (vanha kirjasuomi), but have since been mostly replaced by vowel stems. For example _tuta_ ('tuntea'), _raketa_ ('rakentaa'), _huuttiin_ ('huudettiin', inf. _huutaa_), _ahkeroita_ (3rd prs.sg. _ahkeroitsee_; modern _ahkeroida : ahkeroi_).

Some fossilised forms in modern Finnish include _tuta_ (as in 'saada tuta'), its past participle _tuttu_ ('tunnettu'), _jouten_ (as in 'olla jouten' = 'to be idle, to do nothing'), and also forms like _paranee_ (= '(it) gets better, improves'), whose I infinitive should be _parata_, but is often perceived to be _parantua_.


----------



## pearho

So, possibly: _tuta tunen tuni tunnut tuttu_, analogous to _parata paranen paran__i parannut parattu_.


----------



## DrWatson

Possibly, but I would still say the forms you conjecture are purely hypothetical. I am yet to encounter such forms in old Finnish, for example in Agricola's texts. On the contrary, it seems that the consonant stem verbs are used only in forms that can have a consonant stem, such as 1st infinitive (eg. _raketa_), passive (_raketaan, rakettiin, rakettu_) and most imperative forms (_raketkaa, raketkoon_).

If someone wants to do searches of their own, there exists a public searchable corpus of _vanha kirjasuomi _on the webpage of _Kotimaisten kielten tutkimuskeskus_. You will naturally need to know something about the orthography of early Finnish, as it differs greatly from modern Finnish.


----------



## pearho

OK, searching for "tune(n|t|e|mme|tte|vat)", regular expression, entire corpus, gets me nothing at all. The same goes for the hypothetical imperfect forms, "tunin", etc.

Searching for "tunnut" gets me one single hit:
A-II-023-[Mt-1:25]:                                                                                          Ja otti polisans tygens / ia ei  *tunnut*  hende * sihenasti quin hen synnytti henen Esikoisens / Ja cutzui henen nimense JESUS .            

"tutaan" gets a few hits, as can be expected.

"tuttu" gets a lot of hits, of course.


----------

